# Fastest Charging Kernel (Aosp)



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

Can someone guide me to a kernel that will get my tb charged the quickest? I have the 2750 extended battery and running the latest stock cm7 kernel, and it takes a pretty long time to charge even when using the wall plug. I already did a search and turned up empty handed


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried pretty much all the aosp kernels, imoseyon lean kernel charges fastest for me and gives me the best performance, win win


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I dig the OMFGB kernel by DRod. Fast charging from 0-97 I think and regular all the way to 100%.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Try turning the phone off and plugging it in, usually charges faster that way (in my experiences at least)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the leankernel by imoseyon personally. Never had any issues with slow charging.


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

theMichael said:


> I like the leankernel by imoseyon personally. Never had any issues with slow charging.


What do you have selected in speedtweak. The last time I used leankernel my screen would choose not to wake up at random. I tested a few of the options but all had the same problem


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

kr0n said:


> What do you have selected in speedtweak. The last time I used leankernel my screen would choose not to wake up at random. I tested a few of the options but all had the same problem


use 1, normal mode, whens the last time you used it because imo has updated it like 4-5 times in the last two weeks alone.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Definitely retry! 
TheMichael is correct! I used to use normal setting for the same reason wakeup trouble, but after a few updates or should I say an awesome amount of updates








That I am now able to run at extreme and smartassV2 and no wake problems at ally!! 
Yes I am still using my original thunderbolt 

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------

